
Nasa Mars rover finds organic matter in ancient lake bed - digital55
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/jun/07/nasa-mars-rover-finds-organic-matter-in-ancient-lake-bed
======
faitswulff
Huh. If and when we see established, reliable transportation to the red
planet, I wonder if we'll see a renaissance in fossil fuel industries.

~~~
dogma1138
Oxygen would likely be too expensive to produce for internal combustion to be
used (that said a greenhouse effect on Mars would be quite beneficial for
terraforming so we might actually figure ways to do that).

However the availability of carbon in general and organic materials including
complex hydrocarbons will be quite important for local manufacturing of
materials such as plastics and composite materials.

------
SubiculumCode
Cool enough to dupe.

~~~
sctb
Do you have a link to a previous submission with significant discussion? I
don't see any at first glance.

~~~
Shivetya
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17258492](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17258492)

~~~
sctb
Thanks!

